# Fairfield



## newhousejim (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been researching Fairfield lately and looking at the resale market.  I'd like to use it at Destin maybe once per year and maybe somewhere else once per year.  I have a couple of questions:

-Does it matter which Fairfield resort property that I own as long as I have enough points?

-What about exchanging with RCI?  Do you get decent trading power or is?  Does your "home" resort matter when trading with RCI? 

-Can someone please explain the 10mo/13mo reservation window?

-What are some other good resale sources besides ebay?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 8, 2006)

newhousejim said:
			
		

> I've been researching Fairfield lately and looking at the resale market.  I'd like to use it at Destin maybe once per year and maybe somewhere else once per year.  I have a couple of questions:
> 
> -Does it matter which Fairfield resort property that I own as long as I have enough points?


A little, since you plan to go Destin once per year, you may want to buy there especially your time hit some of the festival or special event there


			
				newhousejim said:
			
		

> -What about exchanging with RCI?  Do you get decent trading power or is?


It is not the best one, but is is fair decent.  It also enjoy priority to trade back to FF resort if there is "availability"



			
				newhousejim said:
			
		

> Does your "home" resort matter when trading with RCI?


Used to be that one of the option is you can reserve a week in home resort and deposit to RCI, now I hear that will be take out, so not longer matter.



			
				newhousejim said:
			
		

> -Can someone please explain the 10mo/13mo reservation window?


13 mo only person own that "home" resort can reserve.  and you can only use upto the points you have in that resort to reserve.
10 month all owner can reserve


			
				newhousejim said:
			
		

> -What are some other good resale sources besides ebay?
> 
> 
> > You can try to do some google search such as Fairfield Timeshare Resale.  Or look at the website of some of the eBay seller since some of them are brokers
> ...


----------



## newhousejim (Jun 8, 2006)

So, the benefit to purchasing in Destin (If that is where I think I will vacation the most) is that I can reserve my vacation 13 months out instead of 10.  Is that right?

Is everyone else of the same opinion that as far as reserving within a Fairfield resord, it doesn't matter what your home resort is but only the amount of points matter?

Also, Jya-Ning suggests that your home resort does't matter when trading with RCI.  Can anyone else confirm this?  Can you post what RCI trades you have gotten with FF points?

Here is a new question:  What about purchasing 2 differnt units with say 120K points each.  Are these basically treated at 240K points combined or do they remain separate when reserving Fairfield or trading with RCI.

I appreciate your expert opinions.


----------



## Conan (Jun 8, 2006)

The maintenance fee you pay for your points is determined by your home resort, so if you don't value the 13-month advance reservation you could just purchase the property that has the cheapest maintenance [as noted above, the second advantage to owning a more desirable FF property--the ability to make a 13-month reservation not for yourself, but just to deposit into RCI for trading purposes--maybe is being eliminated]

If you join the Yahoo Fairfield Group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Fairfield_timeshare/
you'll be able to access files that list each property's maintenance costs, as well as read and post to their discussion boards [it's all free; just be sure to sign your first name when you post there-- it's a courtesy they insist on].

As to your other question, two units at 120K vs. one unit at 240K should be the same.  But closing costs on the purchase would be higher for two (since part of the cost is a FF fee for transferring title), and you might want to make sure both ran on the same year (not all FF points years end on 12/31).  FF dues are scaled by number of points, and points below 154K pay a flat rate, but they'd be adding your points together for dues purposes so that shouldn't matter.  I can't think of any other differences.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 9, 2006)

As to your question on the two 120k contracts.  If they are at the same home resort and are UDI deeds, then you would have 240k points available for the 13 month reservation.  

If the two 120k contracts are at different home resorts or one or both are a converted weeks to points contract, then you are limited to to the fixed week or 120k (if a floating week) for each home resort/contract for the 10 to 13 month priority reservation period.  At 10 months in, you will have 240k points to spend at any resort, including your home resort.

Mike


----------



## newhousejim (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks.

I am still wanting to hear about the RCI trades you have recieved for your Fairfield points.

Also, how difficult is it to use your FF points to get another FF resort?  IF you reserve right at 10mo out can you pretty much get any FF resort that you want?


----------



## Conan (Jun 9, 2006)

The only RCI trades that I've received from Fairfield deposits were via the method they say they're abolishing, so there's no point in listing them here.

As far as trades within Fairfield, it's a pure points system once you get down to 10 months, so if there are any vacancies at the resort you want in the week you want, if you've got enough points they're yours.  You can guess what sorts of properties sell out before the 10-month window opens - -  special event and vacation weeks, high-demand summer weeks, etc.

If there's a particular Fairfield property you want to be able to stay at, I'd say that's the one to buy, even if the purchase price or maintenance are some dollars more.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 9, 2006)

newhousejim said:
			
		

> I am still wanting to hear about the RCI trades you have recieved for your Fairfield points.


The Yahoo group have a trade test done a while ago.  You can take a peek.

With the size of FF, a little bit change in the exchange ratio will have a big impact on the trading power.  If you just buy for that, you may subject to dispointment.

Jya-Ning


----------



## gjaques (Jun 10, 2006)

We own our Fairfield in Myrtle Beach and have found that to get precisely what we want (summer time) I have to call at the 13 month window.
The only RCI trade we have done was with left over points which was a generic deposit and obtained a reservation for a one bedroom resort on the beach in Florida and are happy with the results.  I have joined the Fairfiled yahoo site and apparently some members have obtained excellent trades with small point deposits.  We tend to mostly use our home resort and then use our left over points for a couple of nights in Williamsburg or Atlantic City and this has worked well for us.
Greg


----------



## nrosetojr (Jun 10, 2006)

We bought 154,000 UDI points resale (hint!) tied to Fairfield Ocean Ridge in Edisto Beach, SC, in 2004.  We have yet to go there (maybe sometime in the future).  I've used points directly with Fairfield to exchange into other Fairfield Resorts for 3-5 day stays, e.g., Fairfield Mtn, at Lake Lure (June 2004), NC, Fairfield Kingsgate in Williamsburg, VA (Nov 2004), and this October (2006) we'll be at Fairfield Govenor's Green in Williamsburg.

However, most of our vacations has been depositing either 42,000 points (done three times) for a generic white studio deposit, or 70,000 points for a generic red studio deposit (also three times) with RCI over the 3 use years since we purchased the points RESALE (2nd HINT!).  Sometimes we got a trade immediately, other times I've set up an on-going search.  Each trade we get costs $149 ($189 international).  Here are the trades we've been able to get:

42,000 points - Fairfield Patriot's Place, Williamsburg, 2 br/2 ba, over Halloween Week 2005. (Yes, we are able to trade our points through RCI back into a Fairfield Resort, thereby using less points than if we reseerved direct through Fairfield).
70,000 points - Shenandoah Crossing, Gordonsville, VA, 2 br/1 ba, Week between Palm Sunday and Easter 2005 (Spring break for many school systems).
42,000 points - Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista, Orlando, FL,     3 br/3 ba, week beginning Feb 2nd 2007 (a gift to my son and his family for my grandchildren's first trip to Disney!).
42,000 points - Fairfield Kona Hawaiian Village, Kona, Hawaii, 2 br/2 ba, beginning June 22nd 2007 (this was a large spacebank made available late September 2005).
70,000 points - Foxrun Townhomes at Fairfield Mtn in Lake Lure, NC,         2 br/ 2 ba, beginning June 17th 2006 (yes a week away!)
We still have a 70,000 generic red studio deposit with RCI, good until June 2007 available for another trade.

We have been very satisfied with the trades received, some during high demand periods, others not, but they were where we wanted to go, when we wanted to go, and they were all 2 bedrooms, obtained with using minimal points.  One caveat though, from reading on Yahoo's Fairfield User's Group, it appears Fairfield is unilaterally changing some long standing owner benefits, mostly having to do with ARP'ing* a unit, which you can still do, but not being allowed to deposit it into RCI (you can use it for your own use, or get a guest certificate), and they are also restricting a number of VIP (300,000 points and above) benefits.  Neither of these changes has an impact on the way we use our points, and we've consciously decided VIP is not worth buying retail points to obtain.  But, the changes and restrictions indicate Fairfield has little regard for their owners (whether bought retail, or resale), and feels they can arbitrarily withdraw non-contractual benefits at will. This has been a big topic of discussion on Yahoo's Fairfield User's Group.  No wonder Fairfield points have sunk to an average of 1.5 to 2 cents a point on the resale market. I don't think they can change the depositing of generic points as those point levels equate to specific size units, and specific time periods, bit Fairfield management has changed attitude, and they are no longer owner-friendly.

*Advance Reservation Priority allows an owner of UDI points to reserve a unit, the size depending on points owned, at the resort those points are attached to, at 13 months in advance of the start date, instead of the 10 month point.

Nick Roseto


----------



## squiggle (Jun 10, 2006)

I also own  at Myrtle Beach. The MF are very high so I have to use it - wasted if I use elsewhere except maybe Hawaii but then again, Hawaii might  be hard to get at 10 mos.  I just reserved  for June 2007 so at 12 months   still available and of course July is very open.  Tried 10 mos out last year and very few and limited avail. The advanatge with MB properties is you can ARP any of the MB properties.
I have one RCI exchange for a red 1 week dpeposit and got a Chiang Mai Thailand  3 BR within 3 weeks last April.


----------



## EAM (Jun 11, 2006)

newhousejim said:
			
		

> So, the benefit to purchasing in Destin (If that is where I think I will vacation the most) is that I can reserve my vacation 13 months out instead of 10.  Is that right?.


Yes.  At 13 months, only owners can reserve.  At 11 months, some VIP owners can reserve.  At 10 months, all Fairfield points owners can reserve.


			
				newhousejim said:
			
		

> Is everyone else of the same opinion that as far as reserving within a Fairfield resord, it doesn't matter what your home resort is but only the amount of points matter?


Since Fairfield is allegedly eliminating the ability to reserve at 13 months and deposit the week in RCI, the main advantages of owning at a particular resort are the ability to reserve at 13 months and use it yourself, rent it, or possibly deposit it with an independent exchange company (have not tried this myself, though).   Maintenance fees are higher at some resorts than others.  Florida resorts send a separate bill for property taxes.  Converted fixed week points aren't quite the same as UDI points.  If you own a converted fixed week, that week and unit is the only week you can reserve at 13 months.  If you own UDI points, you can make a reservation for any available unit at your home resort as long as you have enough points at that resort to make the reservation.  You can't combine points from two resorts until 10 months.

 Otherwise, points are points.  



			
				newhousejim said:
			
		

> Also, Jya-Ning suggests that your home resort does't matter when trading with RCI.  Can anyone else confirm this?  Can you post what RCI trades you have gotten with FF points?


  This has been a hot topic on the Fairfield Yahoo! group recently.  The Fairfield directories have not officially permitted depositing an ARP (13 month reservation) week into RCI, but unofficially Fairfield has been permitting this for years.  Fairfield recently decided to stick exactly to the rules as described in the directory, and allegedly, state the rules more clearly in the upcoming directory.  If the rumors are true, your home resort won't matter for RCI deposits.   There are two long files at the Fairfield Yahoo! groups that show what people have gotten in exchange for generic, offline, invisible points deposits and for online, visible, specific weeks deposits.   A visible week is a specific week chosen by Fairfield and assigned to an RCI member's account; it can be used for online searching and has whatever trading power RCI gives that specific week.  An invisible week is a generic deposit of a set number of points (28K=blue studio, 105K=red 1BR, 154K=red 2BR, etc.) that cannot be used for online searching; you have to call RCI to have a search done.  Invisible weeks allegedly have the average trading power of Fairfield resorts, which is very good, but not necessarily top traders.


			
				newhousejim said:
			
		

> Here is a new question:  What about purchasing 2 differnt units with say 120K points each.  Are these basically treated at 240K points combined or do they remain separate when reserving Fairfield or trading with RCI.
> 
> I appreciate your expert opinions.



If they are UDI points at the same resort, it is my understanding that they can be combined even for a 13 month reservation.  Otherwise, they can be combined at 10 months for use within Fairfield.  They can also be combined for trading with RCI.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 11, 2006)

FF is a great system. Resale the ONLY way to buy as resale points are easily available now from $.01 to $.05 depending on resort and quantity vs $.10 to $.15 at retail. VIP is NOT worth the difference in cost as they keep changing the benefits and raising the bar. Buy the base points and find out how to stretch them for best value.  

As in any timeshare ownership do not depend on the add ons or special benefits (such as VIP, ARP of home resort to RCI at 13 months, etc).  Doing so is like buying a week only to trade rather than use - a big mistake.  

In over 10 years of FF ownership we have almost always got the resort we wanted, at the time we wanted and the unit size we wanted. We have splurged for the Presidential Suite on occasion and stretched points with a 1 bedroom on others. We have deposited to RCI and got back larger units or locations where there was no FF.  We have used the Associate resorts and been to almost all the newest FF resorts all with our "old" 1995 points. We see no need to buy retail, no need for the trumped up VIP and have little need to ARP even at our home resort.  Over time FF has only become better and better for us as we concentrate on using our points mostly in the FF system that is over twice as large now and with Marriott quality resorts that didn'r even exist when we bought our points.  FF resale is perhaps the greatest value in multiresort timeshares right now. When (or if) FF wakes up and stops devaluing resale points in a losing attempt to increase the percieved value in retail purchase the price of resale points will skyrocket and the bargains will end. For now it is a great deal for resale buyers and nearly a ripoff for retail buyers.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 11, 2006)

newhousejim,

What time of year are you expecting to travel to Destin?  If it is during the prime weeks, owning there for the 13 month ARP is probably wise.  If you are not staying in Destin during prime weeks, then look for a resort with the lowest maintenance fees.

I just booked a week for a 1 br for the 1st week of October 2006 on Saturday, 6/10/06 at FF Destin Majestic Sun.  There were not a lot of choices but there was availability at this late date.

Mike


----------



## acesneights (Jun 11, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> FF is a great system. Resale the ONLY way to buy as resale points are easily available now from $.01 to $.05 depending on resort and quantity vs $.10 to $.15 at retail. VIP is NOT worth the difference in cost as they keep changing the benefits and raising the bar. Buy the base points and find out how to stretch them for best value.
> 
> As in any timeshare ownership do not depend on the add ons or special benefits (such as VIP, ARP of home resort to RCI at 13 months, etc).  Doing so is like buying a week only to trade rather than use - a big mistake.
> 
> In over 10 years of FF ownership we have almost always got the resort we wanted, at the time we wanted and the unit size we wanted. We have splurged for the Presidential Suite on occasion and stretched points with a 1 bedroom on others. We have deposited to RCI and got back larger units or locations where there was no FF.  We have used the Associate resorts and been to almost all the newest FF resorts all with our "old" 1995 points. We see no need to buy retail, no need for the trumped up VIP and have little need to ARP even at our home resort.  Over time FF has only become better and better for us as we concentrate on using our points mostly in the FF system that is over twice as large now and with Marriott quality resorts that didn'r even exist when we bought our points.  FF resale is perhaps the greatest value in multiresort timeshares right now. When (or if) FF wakes up and stops devaluing resale points in a losing attempt to increase the percieved value in retail purchase the price of resale points will skyrocket and the bargains will end. For now it is a great deal for resale buyers and nearly a ripoff for retail buyers.




Actually, Fairfield isn't devaluing RESALE points, they are devaluing RETAIL points.

As they remove all non-contractual owner benefits, all Fairfield ownership contracts become identical, truly POINTS ARE POINTS.

There is no difference between owning 1 million points at a resort bought retail or resale except for a few small exceptions.

You can't ARP for RCI deposits and you can't send anybody on a discounted or upgraded reservation (unless you go).

So, what is the added value you get for paying 10 times as much to Fairfield than buying resale.

The cheaper resale becomes, the better bargain Fairfield resale is.

Aces


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 11, 2006)

acesneights said:
			
		

> So, what is the added value you get for paying 10 times as much to Fairfield than buying resale.
> 
> The cheaper resale becomes, the better bargain Fairfield resale is.
> 
> Aces


Agreed. I just can't help but wonder how much longer they are going to be able to sell retail at the high prices they command when the value can drop 75% or more 10 days later when the recission period ends. I doubt they are going to cut retail prices so the smart move is to bolster resale values to make the spread more palatable.  As it is a buyer may righty feel suckered if they buy into the retail sales pitch only to find out they paid tens of thousands more than they had to.  Not a plan to keep happy buyers.


----------



## JillChang (Jun 11, 2006)

deleted.... I answered my own questions.


----------



## newhousejim (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.

A lot of the responses reference the Yahoo Fairfield Group.  I "Joined this Group" about a week ago and am still on the "Waiting for Moderator Approval" list.  Can anyone help with this?  Maybe the mod is on vacation right now, using FF points, of course.

Can you "Borrow" FF points to be combined with current or banked points and make an advanced reservation for 13 mo out at your home resort?  Can you use your points to book 2 ressies at the same place for the same time, ex. 2-2 bedrooms?


----------



## newhousejim (Jun 12, 2006)

Also, in Destin, is the Majestic Sun the best of the FF resorts in Destin?


----------



## nrosetojr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's a good possibility that the Fairfileld User's Group moderator is away, as I read the posts there regularly (been a member since 2003), and Keith usually acts on join requests promptly.  He also lists the new members in a welcoming message as soon as he approves them, and I haven't seen any "Welcome New Members" messages for over a week, or so.  Just in case your request got lost, I'd suggest  you resend it as a follow-up request.

In answer to your questions: 
Can you "Borrow" FF points to be combined with current or banked points and make an advanced reservation for 13 mo out at your home resort? Not an expert, so I will answer what I think, but will defer to a more knowledgeable Fairfielder if they respond: If you mean borrow your own future year points to make an ARP, you can add to your current year points with future year, as long as the reservation you are borrowing the points for, would become current points before the date of your ARP reservation.  Another option is you can rent points, either from Fairfield (expensive naturally), or from another Fairfield Fairshare points member (average between 4.5 - 5.0 cents per point).  Once you are approved for the Group membership, there is a files database that has a list of members that have points for rent.  You contact them directly, i.e., privatley, not on the public forum, and negotiate your needs.

Can you use your points to book 2 ressies at the same place for the same time, ex. 2-2 bedrooms?  Yes, if you have enough points to reserve more than one unit during the same week you can do so.  Not sure if you'll need to get a guest certificate for the unit you will not be using (can't use both, unless you're Houdini), though it's possible to say you are using one with your family, while your wife (assuming you're married and traveling together) is using the other during your "joint" stay.

Hope this helps.

Nick Roseto


----------



## acesneights (Jun 12, 2006)

nrosetojr said:
			
		

> In answer to your questions:
> Can you "Borrow" FF points to be combined with current or banked points and make an advanced reservation for 13 mo out at your home resort? Not an expert, so I will answer what I think, but will defer to a more knowledgeable Fairfielder if they respond: If you mean borrow your own future year points to make an ARP, you can add to your current year points with future year, as long as the reservation you are borrowing the points for, would become current points before the date of your ARP reservation.  Another option is you can rent points, either from Fairfield (expensive naturally), or from another Fairfield Fairshare points member (average between 4.5 - 5.0 cents per point).  Once you are approved for the Group membership, there is a files database that has a list of members that have points for rent.  You contact them directly, i.e., privatley, not on the public forum, and negotiate your needs.
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, you can't rent, borrow or combine different years or even different quarters to make a 13 month ARP reservations. 

You need to own as many points at the resort as you need for the ARP reservation. If you had even a 3 month difference in use years, the 10 month points would be past the ARP period on the same day as the 13 month points became eligible for ARP.

Another reason for resale purchases, it's very expensive to accumulate enough retail points and many resorts are "sold out", so you can't even buy Seawatch points from Fairfield directly.

The ability to ARP any Myrtle Beach resort with any other is NOT CONTRACTUAL and is subject to cancellation at any time.

In fact, from the traffic on Yahoo! it appears that has just happened. You can't get OB with any other Fairfield MB resort unless you get lucky.

Aces


----------



## nrosetojr (Jun 12, 2006)

As I said in my caveat to answering the ARP question, I will happily defer to "acesneight's answer.  He is a longtime member of TUG, as well as the Fairfield User's Group.  You can take his answer to the bank.

Nick Roseto


----------



## outofthewoodwork (Jun 12, 2006)

I have stayed at Majestic Sun and Bay Club II in Destin.  It really depends on what you are looking for as to which one is best.  The Majestic Sun is closer to the beach (not directly but just across the road.)  It is a very short walk and it does have a nice ocean view.  It is a much "busier" area. 

Bay club II is located in the Sandestin resort complex and is in a much more quiet "neighborhood" atmosphere.  It is about a mile from the beach but the resort runs a continuous tram service that will take you anywhere throughout the resort.

If beach is your priority then Majestic Sun is your choice.  If more quiet then Bay Club is nice.  I have not been in the Beach Street Cottages but I know they are fairly small units (1BR only I think.)  They are also located just across the street to the beach.

Besides eBay, I would highly recommend Jeff Fudge or Angel England at  Resort Property Marketing International.  I have recently bought from Jeff and they are very professional and knowledgeable about the FF product.  If you are patient you can find some very good deals on FF points.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 14, 2006)

As far as recommended FF resalers, Tom Cornel is very helpful and has very fair market prices on resales.  His ebay handle is tcornel.  He has 2 ads on ebay that sells FF for $.12 and $13 respectively.

Contact him if you are interested.  He's great to work with!

(And no, he's not a relative!:whoopie: )

Mike


----------



## morrison34 (Jun 18, 2006)

newhousejim said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I am still wanting to hear about the RCI trades you have recieved for your Fairfield points.
> 
> Also, how difficult is it to use your FF points to get another FF resort?  IF you reserve right at 10mo out can you pretty much get any FF resort that you want?



Nope.  Usually, but not always.  If you want to go to a high demand place at a high demand time (4th of July, Myrtle Beach), you're going to need the 13 month  ARP in order to get it.  I called 13 months to the day to reserve my 4th of July week at Fairfield Seawatch for next year and it was already full.  I had to take a week at Fairfield Ocean Blvd.  Sooo, if you don't think you're going to be wanting to go to a high demand resort at a high demand time, then I would buy at a Fairfield resort with the lowest maintenance fees (not sure, but maybe Fairfield Glade) because at that stage in the game points are just points.
Julie


----------



## EAM (Jun 18, 2006)

newhousejim said:
			
		

> I am still wanting to hear about the RCI trades you have recieved for your Fairfield points.


  The following exchanges were made using generic points deposits in the RCI weeks system:
42K points for a 2BR summer week at French Lick Springs Villas
42K points for a 2BR summer week at Woodstone at Massanutten
70K points for a large, well-equipped studio (summer) at Attitash Mountain Village
70K points for a 1 BR at Grand Summit Resort Hotel at Sugarloaf (summer)

The following was made using a visible points deposit:

A white 2BR (77K points, it was a VIP upgrade from a white 1BR) for a 2 BR cabin at Christmas Mountain Village (early summer).

The following exchanges used Plus Partners points for exchanges via the RCI Nightly Stay program into RCI Points resorts:
154K for PAHIO at Kauai Beach Villas
154K for Banyan Harbor 



			
				newhousejim said:
			
		

> Also, how difficult is it to use your FF points to get another FF resort?  IF you reserve right at 10mo out can you pretty much get any FF resort that you want?



We have never had a major problem reserving at another Fairfield resort but we have never tried for Myrtle Beach and we own at Majestic Sun.  We have reserved at Nashville, Fairfield Glade, Pagosa Springs, Governor's Green, Bonnet Creek, Cypress Palms.  If you want to reserve a large unit (3BR or larger), or reserve a holiday week, or reserve at a very high demand location (Myrtle Beach for example), you should plan to call at 8 a.m. on the first day you are eligible to make the reservation or use the rotating priority list if available.

One benefit of purchasing 500K or more points from Fairfield (not resale) is the ability to make one reservation per year at 11 months.  Most of these would still be available at 10 months, though.


----------



## morrison34 (Jun 18, 2006)

newhousejim said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I am still wanting to hear about the RCI trades you have recieved for your Fairfield points.



I forgot to answer this part of your question.  First of all, I don't make that many RCI trades because I like to use my Fairfield points in Myrtle Beach every year.  However, when I have some points left over, rather than letting them expire, I will make an RCI deposit.  Ok, now my best trades were probably with two 28K deposits.  I traded them for two weeks in Hawaii at Kona Hawaiian Village on the Big Island, two bedroom for the first two weeks in July.  The RCI deposits they are talking about doing away with, are not this kind.  The way I did it is to tell Fairfield you want to do the deposit and they choose the week to assign you.  If you get in on a bulk spacebank (as is what happened when I got the Hawaii weeks) then you can use anything to trade because the strength of your trade doesn't matter so much when their is so much deposited into RCI all at once.  Also, through RCI you get special trading power (don't know how else to explain it) when trading a Fairfield week for a Fairfield week.
Julie


----------



## KristinB (Jun 18, 2006)

Here are the FF trades that we've made and the check-in dates (generic deposits unless otherwise noted).  Resorts marked with an asterisk are either owned by FF or FF has some inventory there, which results in internal trading preference, as noted upthread.  

Please also note that we have no children and prefer to travel in shoulder season for the most part, so we're not looking for the highest demand locations/resorts at the most demanded times.

*FF Flagstaff, AZ -- 2BR + loft -- 12/28/07 -- 28K
Lochanhully Woodland Club, Scotland -- 2BR -- 5/26/07 -- 105K
Sutherland Crossing, FL -- 2BR + den -- 10/14/06 -- 70K (El Cid studio visible)
Summit at Massanutten, VA -- 2BR -- 6/30/06 -- 28K
Morritt's Grand, Cayman Islands -- 1BR -- 4/7/06 -- 105K
*Peppertree at Tamarack, WI -- 1BR + loft -- 9/23/05 -- 70K
*FF Sea Gardens, FL -- 2BR -- 4/30/05 -- 28K
Silverleaf Ozark Mountain Resort, MO -- 2BR x 6 -- 7/3/04 -- 28K x 6 (this was for a family reunion, so I needed six units)
Palm Beach Resort & Club, FL -- 1BR -- 1/10/04 -- 70K
Camaron Cove, FL -- 2BR -- 1/3/04 -- 70K
Canaltime Peartree Bridge, England -- 1BR -- 6/1/02 -- 42K
The Osborne Club, England -- 2BR -- 5/25/02 -- 70K (visible -- don't remember what)
*FF Pagosa, CO -- 1BR -- 5/26/01 -- 28K (visible -- don't remember what)
The Jockey Club, NV -- 1BR -- 5/19/01 -- 70K
Arroyo Roble, AZ -- 2BR -- 5/10/01 -- 28K (visible -- don't remember what)

I've also helped my brother manage his FF account.  Here are his trades.  Because he has school-age children, most of his are during school holidays.  He probably could have gotten a few of these for lower points, but he only takes two vacations a year, so he's often in a use or lose situation.  

He's also used his points (converted FF Kingsgate) to reserve 2BR summer units on 3 occasions in Myrtle Beach -- once at Seawatch (using the rotating priority list that doesn't appear to be in existence anymore), and twice at Westwinds.

Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas, NC -- 2BR -- 8/4/07 -- 154K (FF Grand Desert 1 BR visible)
*FF Flagstaff, AZ -- 2BR -- 6/23/07 -- 28K
Orange Lake Country Club, FL -- 2BR -- 11/18/06 -- 28K
La Voliere du Mont-Tremblant, Quebec -- 3BR -- 6/30/06 -- 105K (FF Edisto 1 BR visible)
Massanutten's Mountainside Villas, VA -- 2BR + loft -- 8/5/05 -- 70K
Powhatan Plantation, VA -- 2BR -- 6/24/05 -- 70K
Sheraton's Vistana Resort, FL -- 2BR -- 12/12/03 -- 28K

I hope this helps!  I've come to the conclusion that although it's more of a pain to use the VGs at RCI than to search myself online, generic deposits are the best way to go.  But I also own a fixed week elsewhere that I can use to search to get an idea of what's out there before I call.  

Additionally, I make good use of the "search first" feature available through FF, where I can make a temporary deposit and do some searches.  If I don't find what I want, I can cancel the deposit within 24 hours.


----------



## Purduece (Jul 1, 2006)

Right to reserve other Myrtle Beach Properties.

Actually, as an owner at Westwinds and looking at the deed on my UDI Fairfield Westwinds Points the ability to reserve other Myrtle Beach properties is not contractual or anything other than deeded.  If they are going to eliminate this ability they will have to purchase all the deeds that give this right and then resell them.  Don't think that is going to happen anytime soon.  

Just the facts not an opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## BigJohn2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi all, 

 A little off subject.  Looking to buy some Fairfield points from resale.  How many should I buy and what is a good price per point?  

Would use them mostly in FL but may try out some of the other resorts in the US.  Maybe in WI because it is close.  How does the points work at the different resorts?  Can you use points for a couple days vs a whole week?  

Thanks, 

BigJohn2


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jul 6, 2006)

BigJohn2 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> A little off subject.  Looking to buy some Fairfield points from resale.  How many should I buy and what is a good price per point?
> 
> ...



BigJohn2:

If you are looking at these two areas, maybe you need to including Bluegreen as another possible mini system to look at.  I think you may want to look at timeshareforum or/and they have a Yahoo group too.

For FF only

Yes, you can use FF points for a couple days or whole weeks.  In prime season or home resort reservation time period (ARP, 13 month to 10 month) you can only get 3 days, 4 days or 7 days.  It has some restriction on Housekeeping fee and transaction, so you need to watch out.

As to what is a good price, you can look at eBay complete sale list for a while, then decide what is the good price for you.  As long as it is cheap then your other way to lodging and fit your travel patten, it is a good price.

As to how many points you need to purchase, every 77k you get one free transaction, so I will start from there.  You can look at the sticky note on this board that has FF's point chart for older resorts.  84 k will give you 1 br in prime seaeson in 50% of its resorts.  154k will give you 2 free transaction, plus, for 2br in prime season in 50% of its resorts, plus everything less than 154k will pay the same flat $93 FSP fee (like RCI memebership type of deal), so it is another good point range.  Over 300k you may want to hold on the thought of it until you are family with that system.  Although you may find that large size points give you better chance to ARP something useful and allow you to underbid, so you may want to start with some large number, but I think you should make sure you can use what you have first.

Jya-Ning


----------



## BigJohn2 (Jul 6, 2006)

Jya-Ning said:
			
		

> BigJohn2:
> 
> If you are looking at these two areas, maybe you need to including Bluegreen as another possible mini system to look at.  I think you may want to look at timeshareforum or/and they have a Yahoo group too.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jya-Ning,  

This is going to be my first timeshare purchase.  I think the points system will work out better for my family.  We go to Fl once a year for 2 weeks but we stay at disney for 5 to 6 nights, then go to sea world for a couple days then over to tampa for couple days. 
If we get a time share with points we can maybe make 2 trips to FL a year if we get enouch points. 

Thanks,

BigJohn2


----------



## Arissa (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm also looking at Fairfield, and was wondering about thier flexibility.....
Can you book more than a week, eg 10days, if you have enough combined points?
Also are you only able to book at the 10 or 13 mth intervals, or can you make late bookings? Are their any discounts in points usage other than using them out of prime season?


Any advice welcome

Arissa


----------



## EAM (Jul 6, 2006)

Arissa said:
			
		

> I'm also looking at Fairfield, and was wondering about thier flexibility.....
> Can you book more than a week, eg 10days, if you have enough combined points?



Yes, but Fairfield's computer system may enter the reservation as two consecutive reservations, which could result in some confusion if the resort puts the two reservations in different units.  Be sure to call the resort in advance to ask that the reservations be in the same unit.  Also, when you check in, be sure to remind them that you will be staying more than a week and want to stay in the same unit.


			
				Arissa said:
			
		

> Also are you only able to book at the 10 or 13 mth intervals, or can you make late bookings?
> ?


Yes, but availability diminishes as the checkin date approaches.  Prime season reservations may not be available several months before checkin.  Late bookings for quiet and value seasons are often easy to book, but even then sometimes one finds that units are unavailable because they have been set aside for annual maintenance work. 


			
				Arissa said:
			
		

> Are their any discounts in points usage other than using them out of prime season?



At 60 days before checkin, Fairfield discounts points for VIP owners (those who have bought more than 300K points from Fairfield rather than resale) as follows:

VIP(300K points) 25% discount, VIP gold (500K points) 35% discount and VIP platinum (1000K points) 50% discounts.  

VIP owners also qualify for a one unit size upgrade, depending on availability at 30 days before checkin (standard VIP), 45 days before checkin (VIP gold) or 60 days before checkin (VIP Platinum).

(Note: these VIP discounts can be used only if the VIP owner is at the resort for the duration of the reservation.  They do not apply to guests, even if the owner comes too but arrives late or leaves early.)

Sometimes Fairfield offers points discounts to all FSP owners when reserving 2-3 months before checkin during Quiet or Value Season.







Arissa[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigJohn2 (Jul 6, 2006)

EAM said:
			
		

> Yes, but Fairfield's computer system may enter the reservation as two consecutive reservations, which could result in some confusion if the resort puts the two reservations in different units.  Be sure to call the resort in advance to ask that the reservations be in the same unit.  Also, when you check in, be sure to remind them that you will be staying more than a week and want to stay in the same unit.
> 
> Yes, but availability diminishes as the checkin date approaches.  Prime season reservations may not be available several months before checkin.  Late bookings for quiet and value seasons are often easy to book, but even then sometimes one finds that units are unavailable because they have been set aside for annual maintenance work.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks that answers some more of my questions too.   Is Fairfield a good one to buy in too?  

If you don't us all your points can you bank them with Fairfield or RCI for next year use?

Thanks, 

BigJohn2


----------



## EAM (Jul 6, 2006)

If you don't us all your points can you bank them with Fairfield or RCI for next year use?

BigJohn2[/QUOTE]

We are generally quite happy with our FSP points, although we are somewhat disappointed in the way Fairfield seems to keep changing the rules that had been favorable to owners.  On the other hand, Fairfield has also made some changes that are quite favorable to owners.  You win some, you lose some...

The simple answer to your question is "Yes."  The complex answer is below:

If you know in advance that you won't use all of your coming Use Year points, you can deposit them in Fairfield's Points Credit Pool for a $25 fee plus purchase of additional Housekeeping Credits in some cases.  Unless you are VIP Gold or Platinum (who get a 6 month extension), you have to do this before the Use Year starts (which means you can't do this during your first year of ownership).  The points then become "Pool Credits" which can be used only for reservations within the Fairfield system (not in RCI or II, not for travel, cruises, etc.), and they cannot be used for an ARP (13 month) reservation at your home resort.  The Pool Credits expire three years after the date of deposit.   (In the past, one had to deposit points into the Credit Pool at least 10 months before the start of the Use Year.  This is an example of a change Fairfield made that has been beneficial for owners.)

You may also deposit points into RCI (or II if you own at an II-affiliated resort).  Fairfield pays for one external exchange company membership, either RCI or II depending on which Fairfield resort you bought first.  Most are RCI-affliliated.

Deposits are made as sets of points corresponding to a season and size of a week, e.g. 28K = blue studio, 42K blue studio, 70K red studio; 63K blue 1BR, 77K white 1BR, 105K red 1BR; 77K blue 2BR, 126K white 2BR; 154K red 2BR; 154 blue 3BR, 189K white 3BR; 254K red 3BR.

You may deposit these points in one of two ways:

By default, they are deposited as generic, offline, invisible (because they don't appear in your RCI account online), points deposits.  You have to call RCI to exchange them.  You can use an online form at the Fairfield site to deposit them, though.   These points deposits allegedly have the trading power of an average Fairfield week of that season and size.  Fairfield is supposed to be able to advise you as to what size deposit will be needed to get the week you want in RCI.

Or you can call Fairfield to ask that the points be deposited as a week that you can use for online exchanging in RCI; such weeks are visible in your RCI account.  Fairfield chooses a week from their inventory and assigns it to your account.  It will have whatever trading power RCI gives that specific week, which depends on when Fairfield deposited it, where the week is located, the VEP of the resort, etc.  Fairfield used to permit owners to make an ARP reservation at 13 months at their home resort and deposit such a week in RCI but that is no longer permitted.  

I think Fairfield's search first feature is worth mentioning.   You can call Fairfield and tell them you want to do a "Search First" in RCI.  You can ask to have a 3-way conversation with RCI and get an estimate as to the size of the points deposit that would pull the week you want.  If the estimate works, you can either reserve it or ask to try again with fewer points; in this way you can reserve the week with the minimum points needed.  If the estimate does not pull the week you want, you can ask to try again with more points or have an ongoing search initiated.   Be sure that any unused temporary points deposits are immediately cancelled; if they stay in RCI for more than a day you can't get them back into your Fairfield account.  Of course you can't do an ongoing search with a temporary deposit.


----------



## Arissa (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow Thanks, EAM.

They certainly don't believe in making the experience easy! 


Arissa


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 6, 2006)

Arissa said:
			
		

> Wow Thanks, EAM.
> 
> They certainly don't believe in making the experience easy!
> 
> ...



It would be very hard to find a more convoluted syste than FF yet, once you figure it out, it is a great value and more flexible than most others.  The flexibility leads to the complexity but the payoff is worth it.  Buy resale and you have a great deal.


----------



## Arissa (Jul 7, 2006)

How many points would I need to get two 2br weeks in Florida, (primarily 1wk Orlando, 1wk beach) in school hols, If using 
a) points via FF (308k min???) 
b) points through RCI? 

Also..........
quote:' You may not use FAX for exchanging into the newer resorts that have been sold as UDI points' (I did Like the look of Bonnet Creek )

Reading the above on another thread, It suggests that you would effectively be unable to trade into half of the FF resorts as listed in the "FF points chart" sticky via FF. Or have I misinterpreted?

Arissa


----------



## EAM (Jul 7, 2006)

Arissa said:
			
		

> How many points would I need to get two 2br weeks in Florida, (primarily 1wk Orlando, 1wk beach) in school hols, If using
> a) points via FF (308k min???)
> b) points through RCI?
> Arissa



You would need more than 308K via Fairfield.

For Orlando, 2BR prime weeks would be 224K Bonnet Creek, 175K Cypress Palms or Star Island or Orlando International Resort Club

For beach locations: Destin @ Majestic Sun 189K, Daytona 203K, Royal Vista 189K or 203K, Sea Gardens Ocean Palms 172K or 189K, Sea Gardens other 182K.

The minimum you would need via RCI would be 56K, but that assumes that you will be able to take advantage of two bulk spacebankings so that a 28K deposit would pull a prime season 2BR.   If you want to go to a high demand location, though, even a 154K deposit might not get it.  I would GUESS that if you plan ahead, you could get what you want for 210K points, but it could be more or could be less.  

If you have access to RCI Points resorts via Fairfield's RCI Nightly Stay Program, you would need 308K points. 



			
				Arissa said:
			
		

> Also..........
> quote:' You may not use FAX for exchanging into the newer resorts that have been sold as UDI points' (I did Like the look of Bonnet Creek )
> 
> Reading the above on another thread, It suggests that you would effectively be unable to trade into half of the FF resorts as listed in the "FF points chart" sticky via FF. Or have I misinterpreted?
> ...



I think you have confused Fairfield's FAX system with Fairfield's FairShare Plus (FSP) system.  The FAX system is Fairfield's weeks exchange system.  FSP is Fairfield's points exchange system.

If you own a Fairfield fixed week that has not been converted to points, then you would not be able to go through Fairfield's FAX weeks exchange system to get a week at the newer resorts that were sold as UDI points rather than fixed weeks.  However, if you convert the week to FSP points, you would have access to all the resorts listed in the FF points chart, depending on availability of course.   Availability is much greater at some resorts than others; it depends on the number of weeks that were sold as or converted to points and placed in the FSP system.


----------



## mshatty (Jul 7, 2006)

An add-on to EAM's very good post.

FF weeks owners who have NOT converted to Fairshare Plus points can alternatively deposit their week into RCI to exchange into any resort, including Fairfield UDI resorts, if they are available.

If the weeks owner deposits their FF week into FAX, then they are limited to weeks deposited by other FF owners into FAX, which seems to be less and less.


----------



## Arissa (Jul 8, 2006)

Thankyou for clarifying EAM. I'm pleased I got this wrong , and I'm sure I'd be happy with most of the FF resorts.



			
				EAM said:
			
		

> You may also deposit points into RCI (or II if you own at an II-affiliated resort).  Fairfield pays for one external exchange company membership, either RCI or II depending on which Fairfield resort you bought first.  Most are RCI-affliliated.


Any preferences, II or RCI? 




			
				EAM said:
			
		

> I think Fairfield's search first feature is worth mentioning."


How far in advance are you allowed to use this, also is there any charge or a limit on how many times you may use this feature?


Arissa


----------



## EAM (Jul 8, 2006)

II and RCI each have their pros and cons, and if you read this board regularly, I am sure you will read many different opinions about these companies.  I think RCI has more affiliated resorts, but there are some very desirable timeshares that are affiliated only with II (e.g. many Marriotts, DVC).   If you want to try trading into Fairfield you are better off with RCI since most Fairfield's are affliated with RCI.  Note that "Search First" is for use with RCI; a similar feature for use with II is called "Confirm First"

I think that you can use "Search First" for any checkin date up to two years in the future.  If you don't actually make a reservation and cancel the deposit, I don't think there is a charge or a limit (but I could be wrong!).  If you do make a reservation or leave the deposit in RCI, you may run into the limits on "Reservation Transactions," another one of the complexities of the Fairfield system.

You get one free Reservation Transaction per calendar year (Jan -Dec, not Use Year) for every 77K points you own.   Unused Reservation Transactions expire Dec 31.   You use a Reservation Transaction every time you confirm a reservation within Fairfield, deposit points in RCI or II, transfer points to another owner, or convert points to maintenance dollars (not a good deal, by the way).   If you run out of the free Reservation Transactions, Fairfield charges $25 for each additional Reservation Transaction.    VIP Gold and Platinum members get unlimited free Reservation Transactions.  If you cancel a reservation more than 30 days before checkin, you get your points back as Cancelled Reservation Points, but I don't think you don't get your Reservation Transaction back.


----------



## Arissa (Jul 10, 2006)

I've been looking around at FF points and find most points in the 210+ come with hefty MF's ($1000+). With the addition of RCI fees per generic exchange, needs to be added too. 
Will need to do a costing, and mull over.

Thankyou EAM for all your Excellent advice!!!

Arissa


----------



## Mother Bear (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by newhousejim
Thanks.

I am still wanting to hear about the RCI trades you have recieved for your Fairfield points.

Also, how difficult is it to use your FF points to get another FF resort? IF you reserve right at 10mo out can you pretty much get any FF resort that you want? 

Yes, I am a newbie and wondering how FF points would equate in RCI point system (not PFD from a standard week trade).  Going from FF points to RCI, do you gain or lose points?  

TIA!


----------



## EAM (Jul 13, 2006)

Mother Bear said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by newhousejim
> Thanks.
> 
> I am still wanting to hear about the RCI trades you have recieved for your Fairfield points.


See my post #26 above.


			
				Mother Bear said:
			
		

> Also, how difficult is it to use your FF points to get another FF resort? IF you reserve right at 10mo out can you pretty much get any FF resort that you want?
> 
> Yes, I am a newbie and wondering how FF points would equate in RCI point system (not PFD from a standard week trade).  Going from FF points to RCI, do you gain or lose points?
> 
> TIA!



If you reserve at 10 months out, you can get almost any FF; summer weeks at Myrtle Beach are a notable exception.    

If there is someplace that you really want to visit but it is always booked at 10 months, you could try the Rotating Priority List.   It is available for holiday weeks and other high demand times at some high demand FF resorts.   You call 22 months (or less) before checkin and put in a request for the week (has to be a full week) you want.  Your name goes onto the Rotating priority list for that week and that resort.  You have to have the points you need for the reservation, of course; you can't use borrowed or rented points.    You will get a letter in the mail telling you when to call for reservations.  You may be able to make a reservation at 11.5 months before checkin.  If you can't make a reservation the first year you try this, you can keep your name on the list and try again next year, this time with fewer people on the list ahead of you. 

There is not an exact correspondence between Fairfield Points and RCI Points, so it is hard to say how FSP points equate to RCI points.   Fairfield owners who are enrolled in Plus Partners have access to RCI Points resorts via the RCI Nightly Stay Program.   Enrollment in Plus Partners involves paying an additional enrollment fee to Fairfield or buying points from Fairfield; there is an ongoing fee as well, but I don't recall how much it is.  It adds some to one's maintenance fees, but it does not seem exorbitant.

There is a chart which shows how FSP points correspond to RCI weeks.  The same chart applies to both RCI Weeks and RCI Points Resorts, but for RCI Points, there are also amounts of FSP points that correspond to weeknights or weekend nights, e.g

Red Studio 7K/weeknight, 17.5K per weekend night, 70K per week
White Studio 5K/weeknight, 8.5K per weekend night, 42K per week
Blue Studio 3K/weeknight, 6.5K per weekend night, 28K per week
Red 1BR 12K/weeknight, 22.5K/weekend night, 105K per week, etc.

The exchange fees for RCI nightly stay are less than for the RCI weeks exchange system.


----------



## mishpat (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Fairfield maintenance*

Friend just toured and bought 210,000 Fairfield Pts at Palm Aire in So. Florida. Question is the maintenance. He claims they told him it would be approx $85.00 per month, which equals less than $1,000 per year. Sounds WAY too cheap. Any thoughts?


----------



## perigo449 (Jul 25, 2006)

Palm Aire will be on 210,000 points 

Maintenence 718.20/yr

Fairfield program fee 153.30/yr

Taxes           163.80/yr

Total          1035.30/yr or 86.28/month

Gary


----------



## catastrophy65 (May 20, 2007)

*be wary of FF resales*

FF resales do not include all of the bells and whistles of the program.  If you are buying resale you have no priority, only 10 month booking and does not include RCI, Plus Partners, FSP, only the resort you are purchasing points at.


----------



## mshatty (May 20, 2007)

catastrophy65 said:


> FF resales do not include all of the bells and whistles of the program. If you are buying resale you have no priority, only 10 month booking and does not include RCI, Plus Partners, FSP, only the resort you are purchasing points at.


 
There are many misleading statements made here.

First, buying a FF/Wyn resale points resort, you DO get the 10 to 13 month advance priority reservation (ARP) at the resort(s) you own points at.

Second, you DO get a RCI Weeks account as part of your FSP points ownership.

Third, you have availability to RCI Nightly Stays.  The difference is for resale you would not have Plus Partners, therefore you would have to pay cash to reserve instead of using FSP points.

Fourth, you have access to the points discounts that are offered on underutilized FF/Wyn resorts at 60 days prior to check in.


----------



## bnoble (May 20, 2007)

Resale points purchases do not qualify for VIP or Plus Partners.  That much is true.

Resale purchases---whether UDI or converted fixed week---do include FSP and a "free" membership in RCI (paid for out of your FSP annual fees).

Resale UDI purchases *do* have ARP privileges for any week at the resort at which the UDI is deeded, up to the total number of points you have deeded *at that resort*.

Resale converted fixed-week purchases *do* have ARP, but only for the *specific week and unit* represented by the underlying fixed week deed.

At least for converted fixed weeks, the conversion contract clearly states that the assignment of the week to FSP "runs with the land", meaning you can transfer it to others leaving the conversion intact.  The contract provides only for the following provisions to cancel the FSP agreement: 1, the deedholder cancels the conversion, reverting to a straight fixed week; 2, FSP is dissolved entirely; 3, FSP decides that the unit is "unsuitable for use in the plan."

Note that 1 is the owner's choice.  2 means the permanent end of FSP as we know it---affecting retail and resale owners alike.  3 might provide a potential mechanism to exclude resale purchasers, but it would be hard to show that a week is "unsuitable" only because it was owned resale, particularly given the rest of the contract language.  I think they'd have to claim the entire unit is unsuitable, which again removes retail as well as resale owners.

And, for what it's worth, the folks who own covnerted fixed weeks at Santa Barbara---which has been completely closed for quite some time---have not had their FSP assignments terminated.  So, even when the unit is literally useless, Wynfield has seen fit to continue the FSP agreement.

More empirically, my resale fixed week seems to work just fine in FSP *and* RCI, as I've made both FSP reservations and RCI deposits/exchanges in the past several months. 

I don't have a UDI deed, so I can't check that contract language, but I suspect that the story there is similar.  As for VIP and Plus Partners: you'll have to decide whether those benefits are worth the additional costs of paying 3x-10x more than you'd have to pay resale.


----------



## bnoble (May 20, 2007)

Ooops, left one out.  If the deed for a converted fixed week ever passes back to the developer, the conversion is cancelled automatically.


----------

